

Bridging the Gap: Stripe Notifications - mrmch
http://blog.sendwithus.com/2013/10/03/bridging-the-gap-with-stripe/

======
zrail
This looks really nice, and the zero-code aspect especially. A friend of mine
just released a zero-code SaaS that specifically handles the dunning aspect
called ChurnBuster[1] which is already saving customers on the order of
thousands of dollars in LTV. I also talk about how to properly handle Stripe
events in a Rails app in my ebook Mastering Modern Payments, if that's more
the thing you're looking for. [2]

[1]: [http://churnbuster.io/](http://churnbuster.io/)

[2]: [https://www.petekeen.net/mastering-modern-
payments](https://www.petekeen.net/mastering-modern-payments)

------
sheaphillips
Totally wish I had this for a project I worked on recently. Stripe is bad-ass,
but implementing the bag of standard emails to tell customers about payment
"events" of various types was a PITA.

~~~
mrmch
Thanks! We've got several templates for each event, with all the right
variables in place -- it should be dead-simple to get going :)

------
rfelix2121
Also check out Stunning: [https://bestunning.net](https://bestunning.net)

We've been doing dunning for Stripe from the beginning, support a ton of email
types and events, have an iPhone app with push notifications of payments and
other important events, payment update pages for your customers to easily
update billing info, and we can even send out emails _before_ cards expire.

~~~
mrmch
Hey Richard! We're big fans of stunning -- I think we hit very different
markets as well, as we're looking at companies that want to integrate payment
and dunning emails into the same workflow as the rest of their transactional
email.

I think the number of apps you've put it is really amazing and you've got an
awesome portfolio; keep kicking ass :)

------
zabeth24
I've really been needing something like this. Can't wait to dive in and
automate my emails.

------
senorprogrammer
The "no code" aspect is bandied about a lot but it looks legit in this case.
That's extremely attractive; sending common automated emails should really not
need development team effort. Nice work!

~~~
mrmch
You literally connect Stripe to us, create a template, and then connect it
with your ESP (SendGrid/Mailgun/Mandrill/etc). No code, I promise!

------
ajtaylor
At $work (in Australia) we use EWay as our payment provider so the Stripe
integration obviously won't help me. However, dunning emails would be _very_
helpful to our head of sales in her qoal of meeting monthly sales targets. Is
there a more generic sendwithus product I could use? The three events
mentioned in the post would be perfect.

~~~
mrmch
Hey AJ, send me an email (matt@sendwithus.com) and I'll see what we can do --
we're always looking for more integrations!

------
frankdenbow
Perfect timing, was going to add this in as we are losing people due to credit
card failures so sending these emails is crucial. Definitely giving it a try

~~~
mrmch
That's awesome -- you can hit me up at matt@sendwithus.com with any feedback,
I'd love to hear what you think. Also willing to give out HN-discounts, just
ask :)

------
bliggy
Seems like a good tool. Looking forward to trying it out. There are a bunch of
other integrations like shopify that would also be great!

~~~
mrmch
Thanks bliggs! We're looking at many different integrations, good to know what
people think would be valuable.

------
cjaredrun
to code or not to code... this looks almost <i>too</i> enticing.

~~~
mrmch
Try the integration, if you don't like it, you can always code it later ;)

